
A Dead Simple VPN - iamd3vil
https://github.com/jedisct1/dsvpn
======
LinuxBender
Is there going to be a section that explains the encryption method used?

Does this program protect against buffer overflows? i.e. safe to expose to the
world or does it need port knocking?

~~~
davidcollantes
See: [https://github.com/jedisct1/charm](https://github.com/jedisct1/charm).
That is what it uses.

